# Cpt 20610 - Is anyone having issues



## adminservices (Feb 15, 2016)

Is anyone having issues with getting paid for 20610 from United, Humana or Aetna??

Looks like they only have knee Dx codes listed on their policy, but not taking into consideration of the other major joints.


----------



## hopepg (Feb 18, 2016)

I haven't noticed a trend...yet. Not surprised it would start with one of the payers you list. Each of these payers have online reconsideration options that will usually return a quick response/decision. I would send reconsiderations to the payers & somehow track the ones you send so you can follow up on their decision. 
Sorry that probably isn't really answering your question  Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## cherylaconte@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2016)

*20610 Bilateral*

can you Bill 20610 with LT & XS or do you have to bill with Modifier 50 ?


----------



## ollielooya (Mar 8, 2016)

*Difficulty with UHC for knee injections*



adminservices said:


> Is anyone having issues with getting paid for 20610 from United, Humana or Aetna??
> 
> Looks like they only have knee Dx codes listed on their policy, but not taking into consideration of the other major joints.



Yes, we are beginning to have problems with the hip injections and trying to research further into their policies to understand before conferring with Dr to formulate an appeal.  Am trying to find a retired policy for the hyaluronate injections for 2015 for 2015T0078T.  This drug may be required to be purchased at their specialty pharmacies.  Not sure, yet as just starting the research...


----------

